# Last Song in The Shining?



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I have it if you can PM me your email address I'll send it to you. Not sure what the ame of it is. I saw an article on the music from that movie about 5 or 6 years ago. Seems all of the movie's songs were all old 1920's and 30's tunes. here's a page that has all of the song titles listed:

*The Shining Soundtrack*

I'm not sure which one is that Ballroom song. It's think it is one of these 3: "Masquerade", "Midnight, the Stars and You" or "It's All Forgotten Now".

Here's an interesting website I found about "The Shining": *The Shining: A Rough Guide*. Something I'd never heard before was this:
_"In the shot where Wendy and Danny drive away you can see the edge of the set for 'The Empire Strikes Back' which was being filmed at the same time in Elstree studios."_ Interesting.

Dave


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Halloweiner said:


> I have it if you can PM me your email address I'll send it to you. Not sure what the ame of it is. I saw an article on the music from that movie about 5 or 6 years ago. Seems all of the movie's songs were all old 1920's and 30's tunes. here's a page that has all of the song titles listed:
> 
> *The Shining Soundtrack*
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'll send you a message. : ) Interesting fact in that Rough Guide! I'll have to look out for that the next time I see the movie.


----------

